# Vegitarian diet



## ironlung (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi there a little advice needed,my wife's looking for a good balanced vegitarian diet to help with her training regime, she eat's the wrong things at the wrong time that's my opinion anyway better be careful what i say here, anyway stats are 5ft 5inches and 70kg want's to drop a dress size.cheers


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey how did your wife get on? I have just joined Muscle chat in my first two years of competing I was a veggie but I managed. If i can help out give me a shout. xx


----------



## Outlander (Jan 16, 2012)

My ex partner was a vegterian gymnast and good suppliment to take for a veggie diet is a soya based protein isolate powder as it provides that ever important amount of protein. If she doesn't want to spend out for something like that at the moment you can make your own using soya flour which is very cheap. Treating it just like a whey powder mix it up with fruit juice, milk or other liquid but it does taste bad if done wrong!

Try switching rice if she eats that, to quinoa as it again contains overall more protein then rice with a similar taste. Other things to consider are Flax (linseed) and walnuts as they contain the essential fatty acids. Fruit and veg intake can provide the antioxidents. A good omega 3 fish oil is something to consider too as it improves metabolism which helps overall weight loss (recently became big after Jake Gyllenhaal revealed he used it while training for the Prince of Persia film)

One thing i should say is consider an iron suppliment as its the one thing we found atheletes and vegetarians fall short on is iron due to the lack of red meat in the diet. If you have any good independant wholefood/healthfood shops in your area its worth stopping in to have a chat. I say independant as while large chain high street stores have the products they don't always have the knowledge of people who's lives revolved around it and you generally find they are able to provide a good base for your dietery needs.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Better plan your healthy diet with more fruits and veggies.


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

ironlung said:


> Hi there a little advice needed,my wife's looking for a good balanced vegitarian diet to help with her training regime, she eat's the wrong things at the wrong time that's my opinion anyway better be careful what i say here, anyway stats are 5ft 5inches and 70kg want's to drop a dress size.cheers


Hey, might be a bit late now, but you should get your wife on the forum here, she can tell us better what she is eating, what are her habits and what she wants exactly... just to make the communication easier.

Here are some golden rules that should help her to start off:

I think for a start she needs to reformat her fridge and cupboards so they contain:

- sources of good protein foods (nuts, grains, tofu) does she eat eggs? cottage cheese?

- Low GI carbs (quinoa is a good one indeed, wild rice too because its very high in protein, brown rice, oats etc.)

- Fibrous foods (any green veg apart from peas!! Unfortunatley I will have to contradict some people here fruits are NOT a good idea in a weight loss program , EXCEPT is they are eaten straight after physical exercise)

- Sources of healthy fats, which also correspond to the protein sources I highlighted above.

She needs to make sure she splits her meals into min. 5 food intakes a day. No crap food except on the week ends.


----------

